# Soilmaster Select Charcoal



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone have any Soilmaster Select Charcoal available? I think Erik mentioned he had some left over at the December meeting, but I can't remember now. 

Please let me know if you have some and how much you want for it. I would gladly accept any amount you have, full bags, partial bags, used stuff, etc. just let me know what you want for it 

Hmmm, now that I think if it, I wouldn't mind a bit of 3M Black Color Quartz from the group order if anyone has any of that left over either  Full bags, partial bags, etc. 

Chris - 6 bags
Ryan - 1 bag


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone know when the backorder from the manufacturer for the Select Charcoal will end? I asked a while ago but I forgot when they said it should be in. I wouldn't mind putting this stuff in all my tanks...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Does anyone know when the backorder from the manufacturer for the Select Charcoal will end? I asked a while ago but I forgot when they said it should be in. I wouldn't mind putting this stuff in all my tanks...


I didn't know there was a backorder...I think they may just stop producing it until early in the year. It is for baseball fields and golf courses so of course, those places won't need the Soilmaster until the beginning of the year.

While we are on the subject, how many bags do you need to do all of your tanks? If there is enough interest we may be able to put together a "group" order for another 1,000lbs (20 bags)


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I might be interested in one if the price is right. I've never used the stuff before how is it in comparison to flourite?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The last time we ordered it, the price was abot $16 per 50lb bag. It may have gone up since then. For a comparison to Flourite you can look at this Substrates for the Planted Aquarium in the substrate forum. Soilmaster products are very similar to both Turface or Turface Black in the link. Note that both Turface products have a higher iron content and much greaater CEC than Flourite.

Soilmaster Select is lighter than Flourite and has caused some issues when planting foreground plants for some folks. The use of a decent set of tweezers will make a world of difference regardless of what type of substrate you use.

I don't have any problems with the Soilmaster Select but maybe, since I did not rinse mine, it holds plants better? I was also used to the older Eco Complete which seems to have had larger particles than today's Eco.

If you ever make it down this way you are more than welcome to try planting a few plants in my tanks that have Soilmaster  For the price, I am more than willing to overlook the lightness of it.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

well count me in for a bag if you can work this out, I've always been interested in trying soilmaster


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I would take probably 6 bags or so... I could see me using it in most of my 20Ls and 75's.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll edit my first post so we can keep a running total of how many people are interested in the Soilmaster. We need a minimum of 20 bags I think...hopefully they will do the same deal they did for us last year.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mat, I have an extra bag for you. We can meet up some where or I can bring it to the January meeting. I also still have that extra 30 gallon tank if you are still intrerested...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

SSHOCKEY - wow if Matt doesn't want the 30gallon tank I'd really be interested in it, that is if your looking to get rid of it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

davis.1841 said:


> SSHOCKEY - wow if Matt doesn't want the 30gallon tank I'd really be interested in it, that is if your looking to get rid of it.


It is yours Ryan, assuming Scott still wants to get rid of it. I found a sump for my 120g so I don't need the 30g anymore. I had forgot I was even gonna buy it


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

No problem Ryan the tank is yours....


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*Soilmaster*

I'll take 2 bags of charcoal soilmaster. Lesco has the red soilmaster on hand.
Wayne


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

sshockey said:


> No problem Ryan the tank is yours....


sweet!!! I've been looking for a 30g for a really long time!!!


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I would also like 2 or 3 bags. I have the red and really like it. Im just not big on the "red" color.


----------

